# Medical insurance when changing jobs?



## blue2002

Bit of a head-scratcher... I am in the process of changing jobs within UAE. As is usual here, there will have to be a time gap of likely 2-3 weeks between when I fully exit my former employer (gratuity settlement, visa cancellation, new visa issuance etc) and when I join the new one. By all accounts it appears that for this time period my family and I will be without insurance. My former employer will provide a "certificate of continuity", which apparently is a bit of a misnomer, as it merely confirms that we will have lost our insurance. My two questions to the community:

1) what is your experience with the "certificate of continuity"? Does it actually provide "continuity" for the 30 days of validity stated on it? I ask as I have seen one before, I have gone through the pertinent Abu Dhabi Law No 23 (2005), and I still don't quite get it.

2) what insurers can you recommend to provide comprehensive coverage for a family (or an individual) for about 30 days?


----------

